# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Fel rode plek in oog

## Zwartje

Ik stond vanochtend op en heb een hele rode plek in mijn oogwit. In de hoek van mijn oog (binnenkant).

Het doet niet echt pijn of zo. Toch voelt het oog niet zoals normaal.
Het ziet er niet uit.. een beetje eng.

Is dit gewoon een gesprongen adertje of zo???
 :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Nikky278

Het kan inderdaad een gesprongen ader zijn, kan vervelend aanvoelen, alsof er iets in je oog zit. Als het over een week ongeveer niet minder is, of daarvoor erger wordt, zou ik even contact opnemen met de huisarts.

Xx

----------


## Zwartje

Het is nu minder rood, maar wel meer verspreid over mijn hele oog.
Ik heb mijn contactlens maar uitgelaten. Het vervelende is alleen, dat ik zo slecht zie....
In het andere oog heb ik wel de lens, dus dat geeft nogal een raar beeld...

Het voelt een beetje pijnlijk maar niet zo erg...

Ik ben wel bang altijd dat ik iets aan mijn ogen krijg waardoor ik die contactlenzen niet meer in kan. Een bril is gewoon geen goed alternatief. 
Zonder lenzen zie ik geen steek..... (nou ja, geen steek.. wel heel slecht).
Angstig idee dat je zo afhankelijk bent van die dingetjes.....

----------


## Nikky278

Je lenzen zou ik voorlopig inderdaad maar uit laten, vind het altijd een beetje een eng idee om ze in te doen als er iets niet goed is met je ogen... Als je een bril hebt, zou ik die toch maar opzetten in plaats van maar 1 lens in doen. Heb zelf ook lenzen, en ik kan niet kijken met 1 lens, ga ik kei scheel van kijken... Als het voor jou werkt kan het wel natuurlijk, maar vooral in het verkeer is het gevaarlijk...

Xx

----------


## onjabeer

Rode ronde bloedvlek in het oog. Gisteren al naar de huisarts geweest.Er was geen adertje gesprongen, maar wat het wel was, wist ze niet. Nu is de rechterkant van het 
oog bloederig en de rode bloedvlek is naar onderen gezakt. Ziet er akelig uit.Daar ik ook al kunstlenzen heb,vindt ik het eng.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zou meteen een afspraak maken bij een oogarts; je hebt maar 2 ogen en die wil je niet kwijt!!
Sterkte en succes Xx Ag

----------

